# Software simplificador de Mapas de Karnough



## martin_utn (Jul 4, 2008)

Estoy medio cansado de estar siempre simplificando tablas K (Mapas de Karnaugh) y queria saber si habia algun software que se encargue de ello y en caso de que exista, en donde lo puedo descargar. 
Muchas Gracias


----------



## Vick (Jul 4, 2008)

http://karnaugh.shuriksoft.com

http://k-map.sourceforge.net

http://www.phoenixbit.com/site/products.asp?productid=karnaughanalyzer


----------

